# Airport Express with DLink DIR-655?



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Just wondering, is it possible to extend my wifi network that I have with my DIR-655 by adding a AE?

I find that I don't get a signal in my backyard. I cannot move the DIR-655, as it's in my office.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

To extend ANY network, the router in question has to support WDS (also called "Bridging"). The router you mention does not support bridging, so this idea is a non-starter at present.

In my experience, most consumer non-Apple routers don't support bridging.

Therefore, if you want to set up an extended network, the easiest way to do that is to use an Airport Extreme as the base station and the Airport Express as the extender.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Some Belkin's and Linksys routers can bridge but typically only with other models from the same manufacturer.


----------



## sonspot (Mar 7, 2007)

or, or, wait for it, build a anntena to extend the range.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Airport Express is a fully functional router as a main station. The combination of a few of these is perfect for extending range. 

Unfortunately, that would mean taking the DLink out of the equation, if you were willing to do so.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a ton of rules in my current router, so I don't want to re-config a new one. What's the admin panel like?

as for "building an antenna", that's just a junk solution. Not something that I would even remotely consider, since the router is in my office and I don't want some massive ugly crap in there.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Some Belkin's and Linksys routers can bridge but typically only with other models from the same manufacturer.


if it can bridge, then it can bridge with any router... doesn't need to be the same brand. After doing a bit of research online, I found this...

AirPort Express Compatibility? (by Jeremy Zawodny)

That is from 2004... so I'm not sure if Apple's changed their firmware to not allow this to happen. I might go to FS or BB and pick one up to see if it works. If not, they have a good return policy.

I'll keep everyone posted....


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

dmpP said:


> What's the admin panel like?


applications > utilities > airport utility

it's an apple product, so in general it's easy peasy... 

having said that, configuring airports for bridge mode does not seem to be intuitive based on other comments i've read.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> applications > utilities > airport utility
> 
> it's an apple product, so in general it's easy peasy...
> 
> having said that, configuring airports for bridge mode does not seem to be intuitive based on other comments i've read.


It was dead simple for me. At one point I was running an Extreme station and 2 expresses.. all worked flawlessly.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Vexel said:


> It was dead simple for me. At one point I was running an Extreme station and 2 expresses.. all worked flawlessly.


lol... maybe you missed my initial post... looking to extend my dlink router.... not airport router


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

dmpP said:


> lol... maybe you missed my initial post... looking to extend my dlink router.... not airport router


Maybe you missed the second post ... with that model, bridging to another router (any brand) is never going to happen.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

dmpP said:


> lol... maybe you missed my initial post... looking to extend my dlink router.... not airport router


I didn't miss your post at all, I figured that it was established that your router didn't support extending, so I was replying to your post about the admin panel that mkoleska answered first. 

In all honesty, I've simply not had any good experiences with any networking companies, other than Apple. I've had a slew from both DLink and Linksys, also a few from Netgear and some others. 

Since I've switched to Apple routers, I haven't had any issues that weren't dead simple to solve. I'm not trying to push Airport because I'm an Apple nut, they just work and work well. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Vexel said:


> Since I've switched to Apple routers, I haven't had any issues that weren't dead simple to solve. I'm not trying to push Airport because I'm an Apple nut, they just work and work well.


Enthusiastic +1.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, so here's the update.

I bought an Airport Express base station from Best Buy - I bought it from there because of their return policy.

I was able to manually set it to extend my network, but it gave an error (something along the lines of how it cannot extend my network) that I selected "ignore" to. I set a manual IP address, DNS, gateway, etc, and checked off a box that allowed clients to connect to it. I should also note that I selected the name of my existing DLink wifi network, and put in the WPA key.

I was able to stream audio from my hard-wired mini (hard-wired to my dlink router) via itunes and my headphones plugged into the airport device.

The light on the device was green. YAY.

Having said that, even when I was sitting 1-ft away from it, my airport on my macbook was connecting to my dlink. I verified this by OPT-Click the airport icon in my top bar, and it would show me the MAC address of my DLink Router.

Even when I went to the far part of my backyard, I was getting a full signal, and still it would show my MAC addy of my DLink.

So, my question is this. Am I really connecting to my DLink or is the airport device just passing the signal along, which is why it's showing the MAC addy of the DLink instead of the MAC Addy of the airport?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

dmpP said:


> So, my question is this. Am I really connecting to my DLink or is the airport device just passing the signal along, which is why it's showing the MAC addy of the DLink instead of the MAC Addy of the airport?


In all honesty, I'm not sure. But, if you're getting a much better signal, it would appear that you're connecting to the express and it's just passing the info from your DLink because it's the main station. (including MAC address)

If you've set the Airport to be a repeater and the light is green, that usually means that it's working properly. Mind you, I'm guessing.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

dmpP said:


> So, my question is this. Am I really connecting to my DLink or is the airport device just passing the signal along, which is why it's showing the MAC addy of the DLink instead of the MAC Addy of the airport?


Take a look at coconutWiFi's output. It may help you decide. You can try AirTrafficControl widget which I used to use a lot to sort out networks but it doesn't load under SnoLeo.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

rgray said:


> Take a look at coconutWiFi's output. It may help you decide. You can try AirTrafficControl widget which I used to use a lot to sort out networks but it doesn't load under SnoLeo.


I'll try coconutwifi and let you know how that works out.

Is it possible that the airport is just passing the mac addy of the dlink instead of using it's own?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

dmpP said:


> I'll try coconutwifi and let you know how that works out.
> 
> Is it possible that the airport is just passing the mac addy of the dlink instead of using it's own?


As far as I can tell - yes.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

dmpP said:


> I was able to manually set it to extend my network, but it gave an error (something along the lines of how it cannot extend my network) that I selected "ignore" to. I set a manual IP address, DNS, gateway, etc, and checked off a box that allowed clients to connect to it. I should also note that I selected the name of my existing DLink wifi network, and put in the WPA key.
> 
> I was able to stream audio from my hard-wired mini (hard-wired to my dlink router) via itunes and my headphones plugged into the airport device.
> 
> ...


I have a DI-524 on the main floor and an Airport Express on the second floor which I currently only use to feed iTunes to an aplifier plugged into the AE.
I also use a MacBook Pro in another room on the second floor that often drops the wireless connection to the D-Link router.
Do I read the above correctly - that I may be able to configure the AE on the second floor to boost the wireless signal to the macBook Pro on that floor?
If so - do I have to reconnect the AE directly with ethernet the way I had to set it up to stream iTunes to it? Or can I just set it up in the current wireless configuration?


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

dmpP said:


> Just wondering, is it possible to extend my wifi network that I have with my DIR-655 by adding a AE?


As has already been pointed out, you cannot _extend_ the DIR655. However, you can use the AE to simply set up another wifi network.

I have done it successfully with a _wired_ AE, which resulted in 2 separate wifi networks.

BTW, I also have the 655, and I am very pleased with it. Seems no more difficult to set up than any Apple router.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

rgray said:


> As far as I can tell - yes.


coconutwifi shows the dlink mac addy in it, along with "D-Link Corporation" - i would presume that if the airport device was just passing the mac addy it would say Apple Corporation after the mac, instead of DLink.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

krs said:


> I have a DI-524 on the main floor and an Airport Express on the second floor which I currently only use to feed iTunes to an aplifier plugged into the AE.
> I also use a MacBook Pro in another room on the second floor that often drops the wireless connection to the D-Link router.
> Do I read the above correctly - that I may be able to configure the AE on the second floor to boost the wireless signal to the macBook Pro on that floor?
> If so - do I have to reconnect the AE directly with ethernet the way I had to set it up to stream iTunes to it? Or can I just set it up in the current wireless configuration?


not sure if the DI524 will work, but from all the testing i've done with the DIR655, no, it cannot be done.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

TheBat said:


> As has already been pointed out, you cannot _extend_ the DIR655. However, you can use the AE to simply set up another wifi network.
> 
> I have done it successfully with a _wired_ AE, which resulted in 2 separate wifi networks.
> 
> BTW, I also have the 655, and I am very pleased with it. Seems no more difficult to set up than any Apple router.


I love the DIR655... it's amazing... the only thing is that I want to extend my network, and I don't want to buy a $100+ DLink device to do it. The airport is more exciting since it can do the airtunes thing... and even better than I bought it for $100 after tax...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Definitive answers to all these questions may be found on one page (or linked from that page):

AirPort Express frequently asked questions (FAQ)

If you want to rebroadcast or extend using your AE, get another AE, attach it to the D-Link via ethernet. You can find one used/an earlier version for way, way less than the cost of a new one and it will be just as effective for these purposes.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

dmpP said:


> not sure if the DI524 will work, but from all the testing i've done with the DIR655, no, it cannot be done.


Sorry - I read your post as if that's exactly what you had done with the AE.
Configured it to rebroadcast the wireless signal.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Definitive answers to all these questions may be found on one page (or linked from that page):
> 
> AirPort Express frequently asked questions (FAQ)
> 
> If you want to rebroadcast or extend using your AE, get another AE, attach it to the D-Link via ethernet. You can find one used/an earlier version for way, way less than the cost of a new one and it will be just as effective for these purposes.


I'd rather buy the dlink repeater for ~ $120 than drop $200 on 2 airports...


----------

